

Show HN: Webcam + Favicon = Face-icon - paulkaplan
http://paulkaplan.me/Experiments/Favicon/favicon.html

======
steeve
Nice idea, but in Chrome when you activate WebRTC, the favicon will blink with
a "recording" icon, ruining the effect.

~~~
paulkaplan
I don't think so, it works fine for me.

~~~
cleverjake
Im seeing the same issue on 26.0.1410.3 Mac Chrome

~~~
paulkaplan
I'm on 24.0.1312.57 and it is working fine, but it says I'm up to date, is
that a dev build or something?

~~~
cleverjake
Im not at that computer now, but according to <http://omahaproxy.appspot.com/>
it is the OS X dev build.

